# Welche Griffe fahrt ihr?



## Powermaniaxx (1. Juli 2019)

Welche Griffe fahrt ihr an eurem Bike und warum? 

Viele nutzen sicherlich nur die Standardgriffe oder machen sich nur wenig Gedanken, aber je mehr man fährt und je länger die Touren werden, umso wichtiger wird die Ergonomie auf dem Bike, zumindest beschäftigt man sich dann immer mehr damit, da es doch mal passiert, dass die Hände nach 2 Std. drücken und einschlafen. 

Welcher Biketyp (AM, XC/CC, Downhill, ...) = welcher Griff = Grund (z.B. Probleme mit Taubheit oder ich fand die Farbe nur geil)


----------



## gtbulls (1. Juli 2019)

War am Giant Trance mit Specialized Body Geometry hochzufrieden,
wenn die Propain Griffe am Tyee AM runter sind, kommen ERGON GA3 ran.
selbstredend AM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powermaniaxx (1. Juli 2019)

GA3 überlege ich auch schon


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Juli 2019)

Esi Extra Chunky, weil ich große Hände habe, einen steifen Lenker und harte Gabelfederung nutze, aber einen Rest Komfort über den Griff hole. Taugt mir besser, als weichere Federung und elastischeren Lenker.


----------



## feedyourhead (1. Juli 2019)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Welche Griffe fahrt ihr an eurem Bike und warum?


ESI Chunky weil bester Kompromiss aus Komfort, Kontrolle, Grip, Preis und Gewicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2019)

Ergon gehen zu schnell kaputt, Syntace haben nen fiesen Knubbel, alles mit Aussenklemmung fällt eh raus.

Ich habe am Capra irgendwelche Standard SDG mit Waffelmuster, sind total super und unscheinbar. Am andern Bike (EN-HT) super dünne Lizard Skins MacAski!l, ideal für ohne Handschuhe. Und noch irgendwelche uralt Bergamont Griffe (XC), die sind schön breit für meine XXL13 Hände.
Nur meine aktuellen Krücken haben fies anatomisch geformte Griffe, die sich leider nicht wechseln lassen - nach zwei Stunden nerven die höllisch.


----------



## Florent29 (1. Juli 2019)

Die Ergon Factory halten länger als die Standard. 

Ich fahr also die Ergon GD1 Factory auf dem Enduro, weil die mM nach die Handermüdung deutlich reduzieren.

Auf dem XC-Racer fahre ich ESI, weil leicht.


----------



## gyor (1. Juli 2019)

Gd 1 und Esi weil goil!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (1. Juli 2019)

ESI Chunky bzw. einen anderen Silikongriff. Beschde, auch bei nass!


----------



## Florent29 (1. Juli 2019)

gyor schrieb:


> Gd 1 und Esi weil goil!


----------



## Enginejunk (1. Juli 2019)

Ergon GA2 Fat. An 2 Bikes, Alltags-MTB und Freerider. Bester Griff den ich je hatte, man sollte ein bisschen mit der Einstellung rumspielen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxy (1. Juli 2019)

ESI Chunky , Formstabiler als Ritchey WCS und die kann man im Sommer auch mal gut ohne Handschuhe fahren


----------



## CC. (1. Juli 2019)

Procraft Freeride fürs Stolperbiken. Sind auch ohne Handschuhe benutzbar und halten erstaunlicherweise länger als eine Saison. Ein bißchen dicker wäre gut.


----------



## pointidani (1. Juli 2019)

Giant Swage lock on Griffe, am AM weil mal was anderes. Preis Leistung Top


----------



## Funghi (1. Juli 2019)

Nachdem ich zig lock ons probiert habe bin ich zurück auf normale odi longnecks. Fahre fast nur Park


----------



## Powermaniaxx (1. Juli 2019)

Hab mir heute mal die GA3 geholt, da ich doch mehr Touren fahre als rumzubolzen. Ich habe leider schon das Problem mit dem Remoteschalter für die Fox-Gabel von Syncros, der ist die Klemmung für die hauseigenen Griffe zugleich. Brauche da entweder Adapter oder anderen Hebel.

Nachtrag: Habe in der Kiste vom Bike noch einen Adapter dafür gefunden  

Passen auf die GA3 auch anderen Endplugs?


----------



## Danimal (2. Juli 2019)

ESI Chunky. Die haben zwar auch Nachteile (gehen leicht kaputt, ziehen magisch Dornen und Tannennadeln an), aber die Vorteile überwiegen: toller Grip auch ohne Handschuhe, sehr angenehm anzufassen, sehr gute Dämpfung, geringes Gewicht, coole Optik.
Für eher abfahrtslastige Bikes bevorzuge ich die Syntace Moto Griffe. Die haben zwar eine Außenklemmung, aber die stört nicht - eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (2. Juli 2019)

Das Einzige was mich an des ESIs ein wenig stört ist der Geruch.
Wenn man ohne Handschuhe fährt riechen nach einmal anfassen schon die Hände danach.


----------



## JensDey (2. Juli 2019)

Ich bin bei den Griffen ein schlimmes Weichei. Auf dem Neuron CF hatte ich die Ergon GA20. Ich brauche aber so eine Abstützung wie bei Ergon GP. Das ganze aus relative flexiblem Gummi mit Hohlkehle unten. Die Griffe tausche ich dann R > L aus, so dass die Hohlkehle nach oben kommt, da ruht dann mein Ballen drin. Aktuell fahre ich ein paar No-Name-Griffe von meinem Tern Link D, da sie grade rumlagen.

GA3 sehen gut aus, die werde ich mal testen.


----------



## Danimal (2. Juli 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mich an des ESIs ein wenig stört ist der Geruch.
> Wenn man ohne Handschuhe fährt riechen nach einmal anfassen schon die Hände danach.


Was für ein Geruch???? Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, meine Griffe sind absolut geruchsneutral. Allerdings kenne ich nur die schwarzen, eventuell ist das bei anderen Farben anders?


----------



## feedyourhead (2. Juli 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Was für ein Geruch???? Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, meine Griffe sind absolut geruchsneutral. Allerdings kenne ich nur die schwarzen, eventuell ist das bei anderen Farben anders?


Tatsächlich? Ich hab mich schon gewundert, dass das anscheinend nur mir auffällt.

Nicht unbedingt unangenehm, aber doch sehr chemisch und charakteristisch.
Und wie gesagt, einmal angefasst riechen die Hände danach.
Die Schwarzen die ich bisher hatte riechen dabei genauso wie die Roten.

Gehts hier jemandem ähnlich?


----------



## Danimal (2. Juli 2019)

Bike-Reiniger oder sowas kannst Du ausschließen?


----------



## feedyourhead (2. Juli 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Bike-Reiniger oder sowas kannst Du ausschließen?


Ja, auf jeden Fall, riechen frisch vom Shop so und der Geruch ändert sich auch mit der Zeit nicht.


----------



## DerPUCK (2. Juli 2019)

Finde die sensus Lite Griffe saugut. Außerdem die Sixpack k-trix


----------



## hardtails (2. Juli 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Was für ein Geruch???? Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, meine Griffe sind absolut geruchsneutral. Allerdings kenne ich nur die schwarzen, eventuell ist das bei anderen Farben anders?



auch die schwarzen riechen zu beginn und damit auch die hände
geht aber weg


----------



## Rupertirider (2. Juli 2019)

Ich fahre an meinem Enduro die ODI Rogue Griffe. Sind etwas dicker und taugen mir besser als die meist dünneren Standardgriffe.
Die Dämpfung, der Grip (fahre ausschließlich mit Handschuhen) sowie die Haltbarkeit (schon einige Bodenproben genommen) ist für mich bisher ideal 
Kann die Dinger nur empfehlen


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Juli 2019)

Rupertirider schrieb:


> Ich fahre an meinem Enduro die ODI Rogue Griffe. Sind etwas dicker und taugen mir besser als die meist dünneren Standardgriffe.
> Die Dämpfung, der Grip (fahre ausschließlich mit Handschuhen) sowie die Haltbarkeit (schon einige Bodenproben genommen) ist für mich bisher ideal
> Kann die Dinger nur empfehlen


Die habe ich sogar noch hier liegen, fast unbenutzt. Waren am Bike meiner Dame. Bist du die schonmal ohne Handschuhe gefahren? Werden die rutschig bei Schweiss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (2. Juli 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Die habe ich sogar noch hier liegen, fast unbenutzt. Waren am Bike meiner Dame. Bist du die schonmal ohne Handschuhe gefahren? Werden die rutschig bei Schweiss?




Ja werden sie
Bin mit deinen einmal in den Regen gekommen, das war unfahrbar ohne Handschue
Dazu färben sie dann noch extrem ab und rubbeln sich ziemlich schnell weg. 
Bei mir waren die nach 2 Monaten durch, konsequent ohne Handschuhe. Bei den handschuhkollegen halten sie viel viel viel länger


----------



## Xyz79 (2. Juli 2019)

Odi Roque halten bei mir seit gut 4000km und sehen immer noch super aus.


----------



## Enginejunk (2. Juli 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Ja werden sie
> Bin mit deinen einmal in den Regen gekommen, das war unfahrbar ohne Handschue
> Dazu färben sie dann noch extrem ab und rubbeln sich ziemlich schnell weg.
> Bei mir waren die nach 2 Monaten durch, konsequent ohne Handschuhe. Bei den handschuhkollegen halten sie viel viel viel länger


Ok, das is blöd wenn die auch noch abfärben. Dann bleibe och bei den Ergon GA2 Fat. 

Welche Griffe aber auch noch sehr gut sind, sind die Sixpack D-Trix. Schön dick nud griffig, färben nicht ab und werden nicht so rutschig. 
Der Nachteil ist das geschlossene Lenkerende, wer häufig stürzt zerfleddert das recht schnell.


----------



## FFox80 (2. Juli 2019)

Richey WCS True Grip


----------



## GravityFan (2. Juli 2019)

Ich bin jetzt auch einige Griffe gefahren: Odi Rogue, Esi Chunky (stinken auch bei mir), DMR Deathgrip, und etlich Ruffian-Kopien (ca. 30mm Durchmesser, geriffelt). Bisher sind die Esi hinsichtlich der Dämpfung ungeschlagen, müffeln aber und ich konnte sie auch noch nicht lange genug testen um was zu deren Haltbarkeit zu sagen. Persönlich musste ich feststellen, dass dünnere weichere Griffe für mich besser sind als dickere, da dann meine Hände nicht so schnell schlappmachen (hab aber auch Karpaltunnel-Gedöns).


----------



## hardtails (2. Juli 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Ok, das is blöd wenn die auch noch abfärben. Dann bleibe och bei den Ergon GA2 Fat.
> 
> Welche Griffe aber auch noch sehr gut sind, sind die Sixpack D-Trix. Schön dick nud griffig, färben nicht ab und werden nicht so rutschig.
> Der Nachteil ist das geschlossene Lenkerende, wer häufig stürzt zerfleddert das recht schnell.



Die d Trix teile haben bei mir leichte Geräusche gemacht da sie sich bewegt haben mangels Klemmring außen


----------



## Brezensalzer (2. Juli 2019)

ESI Extra Chunky kann ich auch empfehlen. Sind halt ein wenig schmutzempfindlich, d.h. wenn man nicht grad schwarz oder sowas nimmt, sieht man Dreck sehr schnell drauf. Lässt sich aber meist auch wieder auswaschen ...


----------



## Nanatzaya (3. Juli 2019)

ESI an jedem Bike. Grip und Dämpfung haben mich überzeugt.
Ich mag, dass die Griffe realtiv dünn, aber dennoch weich sind.
Die Race Face Half Nelson sind zwar genauso dünn, aber im Vergleich zu den ESI knüppelhart.

Montage geht mit Kabelbindern auch relativ leicht.
Dass sie sich nach mehr als ner Woche noch verdreht haben, hatte ich auch noch nie.
Der Geruch ging bei mir nach 1-2 Wochen weg. Hab aber auch die schwarzen (bzw. die sind ja eher dunkelgrau).


----------



## fone (3. Juli 2019)

Ergon GE1 am Enduro.
Diverse Ergon halten seit Jahren ewig bei mir. Top.

DMR Deathgrip am DH.
Mit Abstand die Besten gegen Rubbeln und Blasen am Daumen.

ESI Chunky am Stadt-/Arbeitsfully.
Sind auch bei niedrigeren Temperaturen schön warm. Sonst finde ich die Griffe einfach dämlich, gehen aber mühsam ab, deswegen sind sie noch dran. Irgendwo liegt noch ein originalverpacktes paar chunky rum. zu verkaufen... geruchlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

Meine ESI stinken nicht...sind orange...


----------



## gyor (3. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Meine ESI stinken nicht...sind orange...


Ich vermute stark, dass der Geruch mit der Länge der Lagerung zusammenhängt. Meine haben noch nie gestunken sondern nur lieblich geduftet, wie Conti schlappen...


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Juli 2019)

Habe einige Griffe dran gehabt, und find die von ergon klasse. Kommt immer auf die Fahrweise an, den GS1 fand ich am bequemsten, allerdings hatte ich damit am wenigsten Kontrolle bei Bergabfahrten. Der GA2 Fat ist für mich der Bester allrounder was Bequemlichkeit und Bikekontrolle angeht. Die allerbeste Kontrolle habe ich allerdings in verbindung mit Handschuhen mit dem GE1 - deswegen fahre ich eigentlich nur noch den.


----------



## feedyourhead (3. Juli 2019)

gyor schrieb:


> Ich vermute stark, dass der Geruch mit der Länge der Lagerung zusammenhängt. Meine haben noch nie gestunken sondern nur lieblich geduftet, wie Conti schlappen...


Ich vermute, dass hier einfach jeder was anderes unter "stinken" versteht.
Wenn Griffe (und damit dann auch die Hände) wie Reifen riechen muss das nicht jeder positiv finden und dass Conti Reifen lieblich duften find ich auch nicht.
Alle meine ESIs rochen von Anfang an und auch nach nem Jahr noch unverändert.
Ergon z.B. ist dagegen wirklich geruchsneutral aber damit komme ich nicht klar.

Geht auch nicht so sehr darum, dass es ein penetranter Geruch wäre, sondern eher um die Frage was die Amis da so alles reinmischen zumal es sich ja auch so auf die Hände überträgt.


----------



## Enginejunk (3. Juli 2019)

Oder man riecht es selbst einfach nicht (mehr). 

Wenn ich z.b. in der Küche grad Epoxydharz anrühre, höre ich 2 Zimmer weiter schon das Geschrei wegen dem Gestank. Un das nach 3,491Sek. durch geschlossene Türen. Ich selber aber bekomme das garnicht mit. 

Denke man stumpft da irgendwie ab ggü. gewissen Gerüchen.


----------



## gyor (3. Juli 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> zumal es sich ja auch so auf die Hände überträgt.


Einen Tod musst du sterben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghostrider7.5k (3. Juli 2019)

Ergon GP1 Größe L auf dem Trailbike, dem Enduro und dem Downhill.
Hab davor mehrere normale, runde Griffe probiert. Egal ob dick oder dünn, weich oder hart. Waren alle nix für mich. Die Schmerzen in den Händen waren einfach zu groß. 
Mit den GP1 ist Ruhe. Damit kann ich den ganzen Tag hoch und runter fahren ohne mir Gedanken um meine Hände machen zu müssen. Für mich die ideale Lösung. Hab auch schon andere Griffe mit Handballen-Auflage probiert und schnell wieder abgebaut. Für mich persönlich kommt nix an die GP1 heran.


----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

Wir können denke ich zusammenfassen, dass Griffe (und Sättel) eine verdammt individuelle Sache sind.

Auch wenn ich ein gewisses Übergewicht in Richtung Ergon-Griffen zu erkennen glaube.

Apropos: Hat jemand mal die neuen SQ-Lab Griffe ausgetestet?


----------



## feedyourhead (3. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich ein gewisses Übergewicht in Richtung Ergon-Griffen  ESI zu erkennen glaube.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Juli 2019)

Nein, aber wo du sie erwähnst - wenn meine GE1 Rund sind wollte ich mal die 70x ausprobieren


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2019)

GD1 Slim Factory beschdedede für mich.
ESI schwabbelwabbel nix für Knallbummpängboingrummsgelände.


----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> ESI schwabbelwabbel nix für Knallbummpängboingrummsgelände.



In der Sache bin ich voll deiner Meinung. In der Ausdrucksweise eher nicht 

Aber für's Weight Weenie XC-Maschinchen sind Schaumstoffgriffe genial. So viel Gewicht für so wenig Geld spart man sonst nirgendwo am Rad.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> In der Sache bin ich voll deiner Meinung. In der Ausdrucksweise eher nicht


Ich plädiere auf mildernde Umstände, euer Ehren, da ich früher in der Schule eine 1 in Doitsch hatte und somit rehabilitierungsfähig bin.


----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> früher in der Schule eine 1 in Doitsch hatte



Igitt ein Streber


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Igitt ein Streber


Nää, gute Gene vong Muddi.


----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Nää, gute Gene vong Muddi.



Lehrersohn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (3. Juli 2019)

Ein Streber! Auf ihn!


----------



## schuetzendorf (3. Juli 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> ESI Chunky weil bester Kompromiss aus Komfort, Kontrolle, Grip, Preis und Gewicht.


Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Dazu kommen noch die tollen Farben...


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (3. Juli 2019)

Die gibt's in Farbe? Und bunt?!?


----------



## BermRunner (3. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> So viel Gewicht für so wenig Geld spart man sonst nirgendwo am Rad.


Doch...Tubeless!


----------



## Florent29 (3. Juli 2019)

BermRunner schrieb:


> Doch...Tubeless!



Echte Weight Weenies fahren natürlich kein Tubeless, weil die Superleicht-Reifen etwa so viel Luft und Milch halten wie ein Nudelsieb 

Siehe auch hier: https://bikerumor.com/2019/06/19/pr...gid-carbon-stoll-r1-of-12hr-champ-kai-saaler/


----------



## seven21 (3. Juli 2019)

ESI Racers Edge am HT
ESI Chunky am Jeffsy


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Lehrersohn?


Hosenverkäufer.


----------



## RFS_134 (3. Juli 2019)

ODI AG2 auf dem Enduro, weil mir damit weit seltener die Hände kribbeln/taub werden beim bergauffahren, als mit diversen Ergons. Der Grip ist auch deutlich besser..


----------



## Diddo (3. Juli 2019)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> ESI Chunky weil bester Kompromiss aus Komfort, Kontrolle, Grip, Preis und Gewicht.



ESI Extra Chunky, hab große Hände


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matschklumpen (4. Juli 2019)

Esi chunky in schwarz. Geruch hab ich keinen. Ich befestige sie mit der ordentlichen Ladung Haarspray, das ich vorher in die Esis sprühe. Dann hältst auch bombenfest. Sind mir noch nie verrutscht.


----------



## Diddo (4. Juli 2019)

Matschklumpen schrieb:


> Esi chunky in schwarz. Geruch hab ich keinen. Ich befestige sie mit der ordentlichen Ladung Haarspray, das ich vorher in die Esis sprühe. Dann hältst auch bombenfest. Sind mir noch nie verrutscht.



Sind bei mir auch noch nie verrutscht, egal ob mit Wasser oder mit Glasreiniger montiert.


----------



## StephanHo (4. Juli 2019)

ESI extra chunky an allen Rädern (CC, AM, EN, Fatty) Dafür habe ich sogar am Genius auf den Lock on verzichtet.
Es kommt mir nichts mehr anderes ans Rad.


----------



## Danimal (4. Juli 2019)

Ich montiere die ESI nur mit Isopropyl. Damit flutschen die ganz leicht drauf und rutschen nie wieder. Haarspray würde ich nicht nehmen, das ist theoretisch wasserlöslich bzw. wird in Verbindung mit Wasser flutschig...


----------



## Enginejunk (4. Juli 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ich montiere die ESI nur mit Isopropyl. Damit flutschen die ganz leicht drauf und rutschen nie wieder. Haarspray würde ich nicht nehmen, das ist theoretisch wasserlöslich bzw. wird in Verbindung mit Wasser flutschig...


Zu Urzeiten waren mit Haarspray montierte BMX oder MTB Griffe nicht verrutscht, es war maximal nach nem Seesprung oder ähnlichem das Ende des Griffes etwas verdrehbar, wurde aber in der Sonne ruckzuck wieder fest.


----------



## Turnvaterjan77 (4. Juli 2019)

ESI Racers Edge am HT und Chunky am Fully

Kein (für mich) wahrnehmbarer Geruch.
Zugegeben beim ersten Aufziehen und Abmachen etwas hakelig. Nach nem YT Video und entsprechender Nutzung von bissl Spiritus und der Finger-ins-Loch-Methode absolut problemlos und nach wenigen Minuten verdrehsicher.
Einziger Nachteil aus meiner Sicht: schwarz ist nicht wirklich schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 78298 (5. Juli 2019)

Fahre die SDG Slater die zweite Saison, weil sie an meinem Enduro dran waren. Bisher alles gut. 
Hatte am Anfang Probleme mit den Händen. Nachdem ich den Bremshebel aber neu justiert hatte
keine mehr.


----------



## RobG301 (5. Juli 2019)

Auf dem Enduro DMR Deathgrip Flange L (soft) und auf dem XC Ergon GE1 Evo


----------



## jazznova (5. Juli 2019)

Reihe mich auch mit den meist gefahrenen Griffe ein:

ESI Racers Edge am HT und Fully.

Alles probiert, ODI, Ergon GE haste nicht gesehen usw...
Ich bin der typische ich fahre gerne ohne Handschuhe und dabei sind die ESI einfach unschlagbar.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Juli 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> ESI Chunky bzw. einen anderen Silikongriff. Beschde, auch bei nass!


Welchen anderen Silikongriff? Hatte anstatt den ESI Chunky die Bontrager (weil wirklich schwarz) die waren allerdings alles andere als fest und haben sich gedreht. Mit den originalen ESI Chunky, ist mir das bisher nie passiert. Die von Bontrager konnte man sogar von Hand ohne große Probleme runter ziehen.

Montiere die ESI auch mit Isopropanol, bisher nie verrutscht. 

Die SQ Lab 70X Medium hatte ich jetzt 1 Jahr lang, fand die an sich auch ganz gut, bis auf die fehlende Dämpfung, die ich jetzt wieder bei den ESI Chunky habe. Die 70X nutzten sich bei mir recht schnell ab.


----------



## gyor (6. Juli 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> von Hand


Dann hast du was falsch gemacht oder der Griff war defekt


----------



## Enginejunk (6. Juli 2019)

Also, wenn ihr weiter Werbung für die ESI macht, werde ich die am ende auch noch testen. Der Durchmesser der Extra wird mit 34mm angegeben, stimmt das so? Sind die Fest wie "normale" dickere Griffe oder geben die viel nach?


----------



## RFS_134 (6. Juli 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Also, wenn ihr weiter Werbung für die ESI macht, werde ich die am ende auch noch testen.


Werd ich auch noch tun, das Feedback hier ist ja durchweg positiv


----------



## gyor (6. Juli 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Also, wenn ihr weiter Werbung für die ESI macht, werde ich die am ende auch noch testen. Der Durchmesser der Extra wird mit 34mm angegeben, stimmt das so? Sind die Fest wie "normale" dickere Griffe oder geben die viel nach?


Die Extrachunky haben bei mir (gemessen) 3.4cm, also stimmt.
Als Vergleich habe ich nur die GD 1 Factory vom nachgeben her sind die "relativ" Gleich aber trotzdem anders... 
Goil sind sie aber auf jeden!


----------



## aibeekey (6. Juli 2019)

RFS_134 schrieb:


> Werd ich auch noch tun, das Feedback hier ist ja durchweg positiv



Bis auf den chemischen Gestank, den einige anmerken. Liest man auch in den online Bewertungen der Shops immer wieder. Klingt nach Weichmachern? Muss jeder selber wissen, ob man da mit feuchten Händen/Handschuhen über Stunden dran möchte, wenn es auch andere gute Griffe gibt.


----------



## jazznova (6. Juli 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Bis auf den chemischen Gestank, den einige anmerken. Liest man auch in den online Bewertungen der Shops immer wieder. Klingt nach Weichmachern? Muss jeder selber wissen, ob man da mit feuchten Händen/Handschuhen über Stunden dran möchte, wenn es auch andere gute Griffe gibt.


Hab meine gestern montiert, die stinken zumindest nicht und die an meinen HT stinken auch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (6. Juli 2019)

jazznova schrieb:


> Hab meine gestern montiert, die stinken zumindest nicht und die an meinen HT stinken auch nicht....



Vielleicht auch Streuung oder einfach unterschiedliches Empfinden?
Seltsam, dass dennoch immer wieder davon berichtet wird. Wäre interessant zu wissen, was für Silikon dort Verwendung findet. Aber das wird man wohl nicht erfahren.


----------



## tebis (6. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Apropos: Hat jemand mal die neuen SQ-Lab Griffe ausgetestet?



Ja, ich. SQ Lab 711 am Enduro. Zusammen mit einem etwas gekürzten SQ Lab 30x bis jetzt mein Favorit am Enduro. Hatte schon Esi, Ergons und RaceFace Good‘n‘Evil. Mit den Ergons bin ich am wenigsten klar gekommen 

Gruß 
tebis


----------



## gyor (6. Juli 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch Streuung oder einfach unterschiedliches Empfinden?


Lagerzeiten. Deswegen sind die Warscheinlich auch nicht in ner Tüte sondern Lose.


marx. schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu wissen, was für Silikon dort Verwendung findet.


Dann schreib halt ne E-Mail an ESI.


----------



## aibeekey (6. Juli 2019)

gyor schrieb:


> Dann schreib halt ne E-Mail an ESI.



Momentan mit den GD1 mehr als happy   
Aber wenn Mal wieder neue anstehen, hol ich das ggf. nach.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (6. Juli 2019)

gyor schrieb:


> Dann hast du was falsch gemacht oder der Griff war defekt


Da kannst nichts falsch machen, die ESI sitzen bombenfest, die Bontrager nicht. Hatte schon mehrere ESI Extra Chunky und Chunky mehrfach. Nie solche Probleme gehabt. Die Bontrager hatten dieses Problem nach ca. 6 Monaten, die waren auch günstiger als die ESI und genauso dick wie die Chunky nur eben in richtigem schwarz. 

Vielleicht werd ich denen irgendwann noch Mal eine Chance geben, die Alten sind in der Tonne.


----------



## EnDurOFoX (7. Juli 2019)

Bin jahrelang am Enduro nur Ergon gefahren, als letztes GE1 und GD1. Bin jetzt aber durch Zufall auf ESI gestossen und bin total begeistert wie angenehm sie sind. Viel weicher und dämpfender als Ergon. Bin allerdings auch erst 2 Tage damit gefahren.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Juli 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Welchen anderen Silikongriff?



Z.B. die Silikongriffe von CNC-bike/Chinaableger: klick mich hart


----------



## hardtails (7. Juli 2019)

ich hab auch diese billigen china kopien.
für die zeit in der man nicht an der hand schwitzt sind die auch ok 
im sommer brauch ich aber die esi dami es nicht rutscht


----------



## BermRunner (8. Juli 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Also, wenn ihr weiter Werbung für die ESI macht, werde ich die am ende auch noch testen. Der Durchmesser der Extra wird mit 34mm angegeben, stimmt das so? Sind die Fest wie "normale" dickere Griffe oder geben die viel nach?


Hi, fahre auch die Extra Chunky bei einer durchschnittlichen Handschuh-Größe L (Giro). Die Chunky sind schon sehr dick, mir etwas zu dolle. Ich denke dass die 34er etwas besser dämpfen als die 32er, aber... die Hand muss zum Durchmesser passen. Ist der Griff zu dick, hast du zwar eine gute Dämpfung, aber trotzdem Krämpfe und Handschmerzen weil du den Griff nicht sicher umgreifen kannst. Ohne Handschuhe würde mir vielleicht die Größe passen, da ich aber immer mit unterwegs bin werde ich bald wohl auch auf die 32er wechseln.

Würde auch behaupten dass sie nicht viel besser dämpfen als ein guter Gummigriff, aber von der Ergonomie sind sie eben sehr angenehm, da der Griff keine Kontur vorgibt sondern sich der Hand anpasst.

Habe sie seit 800 km drauf und auch nach ein paar Stürzen noch keine Beschädigungen. Ja sie stinken von anfang an und nehmen gerne Dreck auf (farblich sichtbar, habe rot), aber alles halb so wild. Grip, Gewicht und Preis sind top!

Montage: ja anstrengend, aber dafür halten sie bombenfest. Habe sie OHNE Isopropylalkohol, Haarspray, Wasser, etc. montiert. Vier Kabelbinder zwischen Lenker und Griff und mit etwas Kraft draufgezogen, danach diese mit Zange rausgezogen.
Wollte extra ohne Alk montieren, da ich Angst hatte, sie nicht ohne Beschädigungen runterzubekommen.

Ah, eine Sache noch, Die Griffe verformen sich leicht mit der Zeit, das heißt nach einigen zig hundert Km verpufft die Dämpfung und man muss den Griff einfach ein bissl weiterdrehen. Irgendwann gibt halt auch der fluffigste Silikonstoff nach und passt sich der Hand an.

Abrieb oder Abnutzung ist kaum vorhanden, ein Gummigriff gibt da eher auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (8. Juli 2019)

BermRunner schrieb:


> Hi, fahre auch die Extra Chunky bei einer durchschnittlichen Handschuh-Größe L (Giro). Die Chunky sind schon sehr dick, mir etwas zu dolle. Ich denke dass die 34er etwas besser dämpfen als die 32er, aber... die Hand muss zum Durchmesser passen. Ist der Griff zu dick, hast du zwar eine gute Dämpfung, aber trotzdem Krämpfe und Handschmerzen weil du den Griff nicht sicher umgreifen kannst. Ohne Handschuhe würde mir vielleicht die Größe passen, da ich aber immer mit unterwegs bin werde ich bald wohl auch auf die 32er wechseln.
> 
> Würde auch behaupten dass sie nicht viel besser dämpfen als ein guter Gummigriff, aber von der Ergonomie sind sie eben sehr angenehm, da der Griff keine Kontur vorgibt sondern sich der Hand anpasst.
> 
> ...


Nimm beim nächsten mal Isopropanol. Du tust dir damit einen Gefallen, wenn ich an das Gehampel und die möglichen Kratzer mit Kabelbindern denke (Carbonlenker?)
Warum solltest du sie damit nicht wieder herunterbekommen? Das Zeug verfliegt und gut ist. Haarspray ist da eine andere Geschichte.
Wenn ich die Griffe runter haben will, nehme ich den Cutter. Aber mit ein wenig Kraft und Drehbewegungen bekommst du auch die Chunkys gut zerstörungsfrei runter.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Juli 2019)

BermRunner schrieb:


> Hi, fahre auch die Extra Chunky bei einer durchschnittlichen Handschuh-Größe L (Giro). Die Chunky sind schon sehr dick, mir etwas zu dolle. Ich denke dass die 34er etwas besser dämpfen als die 32er, aber... die Hand muss zum Durchmesser passen. Ist der Griff zu dick, hast du zwar eine gute Dämpfung, aber trotzdem Krämpfe und Handschmerzen weil du den Griff nicht sicher umgreifen kannst. Ohne Handschuhe würde mir vielleicht die Größe passen, da ich aber immer mit unterwegs bin werde ich bald wohl auch auf die 32er wechseln.
> 
> Würde auch behaupten dass sie nicht viel besser dämpfen als ein guter Gummigriff, aber von der Ergonomie sind sie eben sehr angenehm, da der Griff keine Kontur vorgibt sondern sich der Hand anpasst.
> 
> ...


Liest sich schonmal sehr gut. Handschuhgrösse habe ich XXL, ist in etwa bei anderen Herstellern die 12-12.5, sollte also passen mit der dicke.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Juli 2019)

Zum Aufziehen nutze ich reine Spucke... ein wenig auf die Finger, den Lenker damit einschmieren, beide Enden der ESIs befeuchten, und ab geht's. Alkohol ist bei mir viel zu schnell verflogen. Zum Lösen stecke ich einen Schlitzschraubendreher/anderes Werkzeug ohne scharfe Kante zwischen Griff und Lenker, hebel es etwas an und sprühe Fitwasser darunter. Nach kurzer Zeit kriecht das Gemisch in den Zwischenraum und man kann ihn abziehen.


----------



## Enginejunk (8. Juli 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Zum Aufziehen nutze ich reine Spucke... ein wenig auf die Finger, den Lenker damit einschmieren, beide Enden der ESIs befeuchten, und ab geht's. Alkohol ist bei mir viel zu schnell verflogen. Zum Lösen stecke ich einen Schlitzschraubendreher/anderes Werkzeug ohne scharfe Kante zwischen Griff und Lenker, hebel es etwas an und sprühe Fitwasser darunter. Nach kurzer Zeit kriecht das Gemisch in den Zwischenraum und man kann ihn abziehen.


"Fitwasser", da weiss auch wieder kaum einer was gemeint ist. Wurde ich auch schon belehrt....  
Bei den früheren MTB, Mopped oder BMX Griffen habe ich immer Haarspray genommen, geht bei den ESI doch auch, oder?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (8. Juli 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> "Fitwasser", da weiss auch wieder kaum einer was gemeint ist. Wurde ich auch schon belehrt....



Fitwasser: die einen kennen es als Spülmittel, reinigen damit ihre Nahrungsmittelhilfswerkzeuge und Nahrungsmittelablageeinrichtungen, die anderen verbinden damit wohl ein kaltes Hopfenkaltgetränk nach dem Sport...


----------



## RFS_134 (8. Juli 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> die anderen verbinden damit wohl ein kaltes Hopfenkaltgetränk nach dem Sport...


Griffe montieren sollte damit auch gehen, is aber Verschwendung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (8. Juli 2019)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Zum Aufziehen nutze ich reine Spucke... ein wenig auf die Finger, den Lenker damit einschmieren, beide Enden der ESIs befeuchten, und ab geht's. Alkohol ist bei mir viel zu schnell verflogen.


Bei mir auch. Keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Alkohol gehen soll. Schöner Akt war das.

Wenn man ohne Handschuhe fährt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die ESI vielleicht sogar sinnvoll sind. Ich fahr sie täglich am Arbeits-MTB, gemütlich und warm sind sie durchaus.

Mit Handschuhen fahr ich lieber was anderes.


----------



## Danimal (8. Juli 2019)

Ich habe eine Pulle Isopropyl und fülle davon immer etwas in eine alkoholbeständige Sprühflasche um. Damit sprühe ich den Griff von innen und den Lenker ein. Da hat man mehr als genug Zeit, den Griff zu positionieren, bevor der Alkohol verflogen ist. Einen Nachteil haben die ESIs aber auch, den ich gerade mal wieder schmerzhaft erfahren durfte: man wird dazu verleitet, ohne Handschuhe zu fahren. Einmal auf die Seite legen und die Flossen sind offen! (und die Griffe in meinem Fall auch im Eimer, aber dass die leicht kaputt gehen wissen wir ja bereits).


----------



## Joehigashi80 (8. Juli 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. Keine Ahnung wie das mit dem Alkohol gehen soll. Schöner Akt war das.
> 
> Wenn man ohne Handschuhe fährt, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die ESI vielleicht sogar sinnvoll sind. Ich fahr sie täglich am Arbeits-MTB, gemütlich und warm sind sie durchaus.
> 
> Mit Handschuhen fahr ich lieber was anderes.







Dauert keine Minute pro Griff. Hab ich letztens auch gemacht, hatte 30°C draußen.


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Dauert keine Minute pro Griff. Hab ich letztens auch gemacht, hatte 30°C draußen.


Hossa!  Nice!

Ok, mit meinem kleinen Fläschen Alkohol aus der Apotheke bin ich natürlich viel sparsamer. Hab nichts in den Griff geschüttet und mein größter Fehler war vermutlich, dass ich den Stopfen nicht vorher drauf gemacht habe. Nicht clever. 
Hab mir doch deutlich schwerer getan, obwohl es auch ein ENVE Lenker ist. 
Handtuch hätte auch die Hände geschont.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (9. Juli 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Hossa!  Nice!
> 
> Ok, mit meinem kleinen Fläschen Alkohol aus der Apotheke bin ich natürlich viel sparsamer. Hab nichts in den Griff geschüttet und mein größter Fehler war vermutlich, dass ich den Stopfen nicht vorher drauf gemacht habe. Nicht clever.
> Hab mir doch deutlich schwerer getan, obwohl es auch ein ENVE Lenker ist.
> Handtuch hätte auch die Hände geschont.


Schau Mal bei eBay oder Amazon nach Isopropanol, am besten 99,9%. Das aus der Apotheke hatte bei mir nur 70%. Lenkermarke spielt keine Rolle, da geht es nur darum ob die Endstopfen zugeschnitten werden müssen, je nach der Dicke innen. 
Ich sprüh den Lenker im Normalfall ein und dann drauf. Bissl was in den Griff und ab damit. Die ersten ESI die ich montiert habe waren auch eine Qual, danach hatte ich üble Blasen an den Händen.


----------



## Enginejunk (9. Juli 2019)

Oder einfach Brennspitirtus, 1L für 2€.


----------



## BermRunner (9. Juli 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Du tust dir damit einen Gefallen, wenn ich an das Gehampel und die möglichen Kratzer mit Kabelbindern denke (Carbonlenker?)


ja ist Carbon, Kratzer egal, vor 2 Wochen im bikepark gestürzt und schön Lenker wie Carbon Bremshebel nebst Carbon Rahmen verkratzt.  Die ersten Kratzer sind immer die schlimmsten.



Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Warum solltest du sie damit nicht wieder herunterbekommen?


Dachte weil die Oberfläche dann extrem entfettet wird und sie extrem kleben. Aber ja das hier eingestellte Video von ESI ist schon eine coole Sache. Nur würde ich es auch einsprühen und nicht den schönen Alk aufn Boden kippen .


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Schau Mal bei eBay oder Amazon nach Isopropanol, am besten 99,9%. Das aus der Apotheke hatte bei mir nur 70%. Lenkermarke spielt keine Rolle, da geht es nur darum ob die Endstopfen zugeschnitten werden müssen, je nach der Dicke innen.
> Ich sprüh den Lenker im Normalfall ein und dann drauf. Bissl was in den Griff und ab damit. Die ersten ESI die ich montiert habe waren auch eine Qual, danach hatte ich üble Blasen an den Händen.


Ich brauch den nur um ab und zu die Bremsscheiben zu reinigen. Passt schon. Lenkergriffe werde ich keine mehr aufziehen.
Das mit dem Lenker war mir bewusst. Wobei ENVE für ihre Lenker 70%igen Alkohol empfiehlt.

Konnte feststellen, dass die Montage auch einfacher hätte ablaufen können, damals, vor 2 Jahren. Aber spielt jetzt keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## memphis35 (9. Juli 2019)

Isopropyl oder Spiritus und so eine Spritzflasche . Damit die Griffe innen ordentlich benetzen und die widerspenstigsten Griffe flutschen rauf . Und sind auch in kurzer Zeit fest . 


rad_fan schrieb:


> Zum Lösen stecke ich einen Schlitzschraubendreher/anderes Werkzeug ohne scharfe Kante zwischen Griff und Lenker, hebel es etwas an


Und spritze Iso od. Spiritus rein .  Dann geht der Griff auch wieder runter


----------



## xlacherx (5. September 2019)

Servus 
In den letzten Jahren hab ich so einiges an Griffen durch getestet, aber DEN Griff hab ich für mich noch nicht entdeckt. Mit dabei waren ESI, Ergon und SQ Lab... zu 100% glücklich war ich mit allen aber nicht. 
Im endefekt such ich einen Griff, der mit Handschuhen sau guten Halt bietet. Ich hasse es, wenn ich mich bei Langen abfahrten förmlich fest krallen, muss, damit ich nicht vom Lenker rutsche. 
Von der Dämpfung her fand ich die Esi sau gut, aber vom Grip her fand ich sie irgendwie am schlimmsten. 

Vor vielen, vielen vielen jahren hatte ich mal Odi griffe in einer HotChilli sonder edition. An denen ist man gefühlt kleben geblieben. Gibts sowas noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (5. September 2019)

Meine Odi Roque find ich sehr klebrig.ohne Handschuhe fühlen die sich schon fast eklig an.Weiß nur nicht mehr ob die von Anfang an so klebrig waren. Sind schon gut 4000-5000km alt und sehen immer noch super aus.


----------



## phaenomenon (5. September 2019)

Ich habe neulich erst drei verschiedene Griffe getestet und bin bei den *SQlab 7OX *hängengeblieben. Hatte zuerst die Ergon GA2 getestet und eigentlich waren die schon ok, aber bei Trailabfahrten und mehr Gelände hat mich die Auflage doch etwas gestört. Dann die Ergon GE1 Factory parallel/zeitgleich mit den SQlab 7OX und bei der Rückfahrt meiner Tour links/rechts vertauscht damit der Vergleich fair bleibt. Ich empfand die GE1 eigentlich sehr grippig aber sobald etwas Schweiss oder Feuchtigkeit im Spiel war fand ich die rutschen mir zu sehr. Nur beim SQlab 7OX hatte ich auch bei schwitzigen Händen guten Grip. Dann habe ich das ganze noch mit Handschuhen getestet und ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden und mittlerweile weitere etliche Touren durch. SQlab 7OX für mich daher empfehlenswert, aber letztendlich musst du wohl selbst probieren.

Gruß
phaeno


----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2019)

Die 7OX habe ich auch gerade montiert. Ich empfinde die gegenüber ESIs und den GE1 auch als sehr griffig


----------



## Danimal (5. September 2019)

Nochmal zum Thema Handschuhe: die ESIs verleiten dazu, auf Handschuhe zu verzichten, weil die sich so gut anfühlen. Ich habe kürzlich im Beast-Mode ins Leere getreten und mich auf Schotter hingelegt - beide Handflächen offen. Damit packt man dann längere Zeit keinen Lenker mehr an, generell nerven Handverletzungen viel mehr als z.B. ne Schürfwunde woanders. Daher rate ich echt jedem dazu, mindestens mit kurzen Handschuhen zu fahren, auch wenn die geilen Youtuber das alles nicht brauchen.
Ansonsten sind ESIs auch in dieser Saison wieder meine Lieblingsgriffe gewesen. Allerdings sind beide Paare mittlerweile arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Rad auf die Seite legen oder Stürzen können die halt einfach nicht ab. Man sollte sich auf ein paar Griffe pro Saison einstellen.


----------



## S-H-A (5. September 2019)

Mag die Esi auch sehr gern. Mein aktueller Favorit. Aber 4 Paar sind fällig im Jahr, obwohl ich äußerst selten mal Bodenproben nehme. Glaub dieses Jahr keine einzige. Aber häufiger mal einen Baum. Leicht touchiert und der halbe Griff ist weg. Hab mittlerweile auch immer nen Satz auf Reserve liegen.


----------



## fone (5. September 2019)

phaenomenon schrieb:


> Ich habe neulich erst drei verschiedene Griffe getestet und bin bei den *SQlab 7OX *hängengeblieben. Hatte zuerst die Ergon GA2 getestet und eigentlich waren die schon ok, aber bei Trailabfahrten und mehr Gelände hat mich die Auflage doch etwas gestört. Dann die Ergon GE1 Factory parallel/zeitgleich mit den SQlab 7OX und bei der Rückfahrt meiner Tour links/rechts vertauscht damit der Vergleich fair bleibt. Ich empfand die GE1 eigentlich sehr grippig aber sobald etwas Schweiss oder Feuchtigkeit im Spiel war fand ich die rutschen mir zu sehr. Nur beim SQlab 7OX hatte ich auch bei schwitzigen Händen guten Grip. Dann habe ich das ganze noch mit Handschuhen getestet und ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden und mittlerweile weitere etliche Touren durch. SQlab 7OX für mich daher empfehlenswert, aber letztendlich musst du wohl selbst probieren.
> 
> Gruß
> phaeno


GA2 mit Auflage?

Die 70X sehen ganz gut aus, haben sich bei der Struktur jetzt etwas an Ergon orientiert?



Xyz79 schrieb:


> Meine Odi Roque find ich sehr klebrig.ohne Handschuhe fühlen die sich schon fast eklig an.Weiß nur nicht mehr ob die von Anfang an so klebrig waren. Sind schon gut 4000-5000km alt und sehen immer noch super aus.


Nein, wenn der Gummi alt wird, fängt er an zu kleben.
Hatte ich schön öfter, ja, ekelig.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Handschuhe: die ESIs verleiten dazu, auf Handschuhe zu verzichten, weil die sich so gut anfühlen. Ich habe kürzlich im Beast-Mode ins Leere getreten und mich auf Schotter hingelegt - beide Handflächen offen. Damit packt man dann längere Zeit keinen Lenker mehr an, generell nerven Handverletzungen viel mehr als z.B. ne Schürfwunde woanders. Daher rate ich echt jedem dazu, mindestens mit kurzen Handschuhen zu fahren, auch wenn die geilen Youtuber das alles nicht brauchen.
> Ansonsten sind ESIs auch in dieser Saison wieder meine Lieblingsgriffe gewesen. Allerdings sind beide Paare mittlerweile arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Rad auf die Seite legen oder Stürzen können die halt einfach nicht ab. Man sollte sich auf ein paar Griffe pro Saison einstellen.





S-H-A schrieb:


> Mag die Esi auch sehr gern. Mein aktueller Favorit. Aber 4 Paar sind fällig im Jahr, obwohl ich äußerst selten mal Bodenproben nehme. Glaub dieses Jahr keine einzige. Aber häufiger mal einen Baum. Leicht touchiert und der halbe Griff ist weg. Hab mittlerweile auch immer nen Satz auf Reserve liegen.


Mit den Hope Lenkerendstopfen relativiert sich das enorm.








						Hope Grip Doctors Lenkerendstopfen
					

Brachiale Optik: die Grip Doctors Lenkerstopfen von Hope Kultige Hope Lenkerstopfen in brachialer Optik. Die Klemmung erfolgt durch eine Innensechskantschraube. Durch die verschiedenen im Lieferumfang enthalten Lenkergummis sind die Lenkerstopfen mit




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## phaenomenon (5. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Daher rate ich echt jedem dazu, mindestens mit kurzen Handschuhen zu fahren, auch wenn die geilen Youtuber das alles nicht brauchen.


ich fahr immer mit Handschuhe, und jetzt im Sommer eben mit dünnen. Will nicht mehr verzichten auf Handschuhe. Wenn ich nur schon überlege wieviele Viecher mir bei schnellen Abfahrten gegen den Handrücken geklatscht sind _bäääh_ da erschrickt man sich manchmal auch ganz schön ha ha



fone schrieb:


> GA2 mit Auflage?


sorry, meinte die GA3 mit dem kleinen Flügel, guggst du





						Produkte · Ergon Bike
					






					ergonbike.com


----------



## Danimal (5. September 2019)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Mit den Hope Lenkerendstopfen relativiert sich das enorm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine präferierte Montagemethode bei den ESIs ist: Stopfen reinstecken, Griffe bündig aufschieben. Das geht mit den Hope Teilen leider nicht. Ich packe die Griffe oft und gerne ganz außen an - spürt man die Hope-Stopfen dann nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Meine präferierte Montagemethode bei den ESIs ist: Stopfen reinstecken, Griffe bündig aufschieben. Das geht mit den Hope Teilen leider nicht. Ich packe die Griffe oft und gerne ganz außen an - spürt man die Hope-Stopfen dann nicht?


Ich schiebe die Esis auf, montiere dann die Hope Stopfen mit etwa 5mm Luft zum Lenker und schiebe dann die Griffe bündig mit etwas Spannung an die Stopfen. Ich fasse auch ganz außen an. Mich stört da nichts. Die Hope Stopfen sind recht dick und abgerundet und vom Durchmesser etwas kleiner als die Griffe.


----------



## osbow (5. September 2019)

Ist der Komfort bei de ESI-Griffen deutlich spürbar? Oder relativiert sich das, wenn die länger gehalten/zusammengedrückt werden?


----------



## Danimal (5. September 2019)

Ich finde schon sehr komfortabel. Die drücken sich definitiv nicht so zusammen wie z.B. Schaumstoffgriffe.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (5. September 2019)

osbow schrieb:


> Ist der Komfort bei de ESI-Griffen deutlich spürbar? Oder relativiert sich das, wenn die länger gehalten/zusammengedrückt werden?


Etwas Volumen verlieren sie, aber sie bleiben die komfortabelsten Griffe, die ich kenne


----------



## flashmatic (5. September 2019)

Aufm Hardtail Ergon GA2 Fat. Haben sich im Laden gut angefühlt und sind seit ca. 400 km drauf. Passt mir prima.
Auf dem Stadtrad contec ergo Korkgriffe. Passt auch, wollte ich aber nicht auf einem MTB mit dem ich Trails fahre, da mag ich es wenn ich die Handhaltung verändern kann.


----------



## xlacherx (5. September 2019)

Die 70X bin ich seit Dezember gefahren - ehrlich gesagt bin ich von denen in Sachen Verschleiß enttäuscht - so schnell waren gefühlt noch keine Griffe runter  
Mal schauen, vielleicht schraub ich mal wieder meine alten Sixpack K-Trix drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powermaniaxx (18. September 2019)

Helfen die ESI ein wenig gegen taube Hände? Mit drückt es derzeit die Hände etwas ab, obwohl ich den Druck durch anheben der Nase vom Sattel schon etwas genommen habe.


----------



## gyor (18. September 2019)

Bei sowas hilft eigentlich nur Versuch macht Kluch! 
Jeder ist halt verschieden...


----------



## S-H-A (18. September 2019)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Helfen die ESI ein wenig gegen taube Hände? Mit drückt es derzeit die Hände etwas ab, obwohl ich den Druck durch anheben der Nase vom Sattel schon etwas genommen habe.



Haben mir total geholfen!


----------



## Powermaniaxx (18. September 2019)

Dann muss ich die probieren


----------



## xlacherx (19. September 2019)

Tune hat jetzt auch welche. sollen angeblich noch besser dämpfen und mehr Grip haben.


----------



## Danimal (19. September 2019)

Du meinst diese hier: https://www.tune.de/cockpit/zubehoer-cockpit/angriff-lenkergriffe
Ob es da tatsächlich gravierende Unterschiede zu ESI und den Chinaklonen gibt, bis auf das (Laser-?) Muster auf dem Griff?


----------



## rhnordpool (19. September 2019)

Wegen Arthrose in den Daumenwurzeln fahr ich seit einiger Zeit die Ergon GP1. Funktioniert sehr gut, in sehr rumpeligem Gelände muß man den Lenker aber stark mit Daumen und Zeigefinger halten. Hab mich dran gewöhnt. Werde aber später mal auf die GA3 wechseln. Die kleinere Ballenauflage reicht.


----------



## feedyourhead (19. September 2019)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ob es da tatsächlich gravierende Unterschiede zu ESI und den Chinaklonen gibt, bis auf das (Laser-?) Muster auf dem Griff?


Klar, wenn der Verschleiß ähnlich wie bei den anderen Silikongriffen ist wird der Tune sehr schnell unansehlich aussehen.
(Was er meiner Meinung nach jetzt schon tut, aber das ist ein anderes Thema )


----------



## LiviuU (22. September 2019)

dh/fr chromag basis, 142mm * 30mm
könnte etwas dicker sein. mit dainese d1 c kurz kaum spürbar, werde auf 33mm umsteigen


----------



## Fluhbike (22. September 2019)

Ich finde die specialized enduro grips mit abstand am besten.
-schön dämpfend
-ohne aussenring
-schön griffig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powermaniaxx (22. September 2019)

Bin heute das erste Mal mit den ESI Extras gefahren und es fühlt sich viel besser an. Hände wurden heute nur leicht taub, allerdings eindeutig viel weniger als mit den Ergon. Dämpfung ist okay, jedoch werden sie recht klitschig durch den Schweiß.


----------



## S-H-A (22. September 2019)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Bin heute das erste Mal mit den ESI Extras gefahren und es fühlt sich viel besser an. Hände wurden heute nur leicht taub, allerdings eindeutig viel weniger als mit den Ergon. Dämpfung ist okay, jedoch werden sie recht klitschig durch den Schweiß.



Aber fast alle Griffe. Ich fahre aber eh immer mit Handschuhen.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (22. September 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Aber fast alle Griffe. Ich fahre aber eh immer mit Handschuhen.



Ja, ich auch, merke es nur an den Fingerspitzen.


----------



## S-H-A (22. September 2019)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch, merke es nur an den Fingerspitzen.



Dann brauchst du vernünftige Handschuhe, nicht so'n Firlefanz mit ohne Finger


----------



## Powermaniaxx (22. September 2019)

Hab ich doch alles, nur ab 20 Grad nehme ich lieber die Kurzfinger


----------



## xlacherx (22. September 2019)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Aber fast alle Griffe. Ich fahre aber eh immer mit Handschuhen.


 Ganz ehrlich? die Esi sind gut - aber haben selbst mit Handschuhen nicht den Grip wie "Gummigriffe". 

Ich hab mir mal was ganz außergewöhnliches montiert. Stink normale Grille - ohne Lock on. Sind die Lizard Skins Northshore geworden. 
kostet nen apple und n ei - und haben echt guten Grip. Da sie innen keine Kunststoff zum klemmen brauchen, haben sie massiv viel Gummi, welcher gut Dämpfen kann. 
Bin mal auf lange abfahrten gespannt, obs mir meine Hände Danken.


----------



## xlacherx (22. September 2019)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Hab ich doch alles, nur ab 20 Grad nehme ich lieber die Kurzfinger



Kommt halt auch immer drauf an was man so fährt. Bei einfachen Touren mit pille Palle Trails fahr ich auch mal ohne  Handschuhe. Sobald es aber Ruppiger wird, fahr ich nur mit.


----------



## S-H-A (23. September 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? die Esi sind gut - aber haben selbst mit Handschuhen nicht den Grip wie "Gummigriffe".
> 
> Ich hab mir mal was ganz außergewöhnliches montiert. Stink normale Grille - ohne Lock on. Sind die Lizard Skins Northshore geworden.
> kostet nen apple und n ei - und haben echt guten Grip. Da sie innen keine Kunststoff zum klemmen brauchen, haben sie massiv viel Gummi, welcher gut Dämpfen kann.
> Bin mal auf lange abfahrten gespannt, obs mir meine Hände Danken.



Esi's haben keinen herausragenden Grip, dämpfen aber besser als alle Gummigriffe die ich bisher hatte. Sind halt nur alles andere als haltbar.


----------



## vanbov (7. Oktober 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Dauert keine Minute pro Griff. Hab ich letztens auch gemacht, hatte 30°C draußen.


ich zieh die ESI Grips immer mit Druckluft auf.... dauert keine 3 Sekunden!
Gleiches gilt fürˋs runtermachen (ohne die Griffe dabei zu beschädigen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (10. Februar 2020)

Obwohl ich eigentlich absoluter ESI Fan bin hab ich mal eine Alternative getestet:
https://r2-bike.com/SUPACAZ-Griffe-Siliconez-SL-Schwarz

Die können (soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann) alles ein wenig besser als die Esis:
-etwas leichter (dafür aber auch ein wenig dünner als die Chunky)
-keinerlei unangenehmer Geruch
-einfarbige und weniger auffällige Lenkerstopfen 
-es gibt sie in schwarz und nicht nur in Pseudoschwarz (grau)

Für die Leichtbauer könnte das hier noch eine Alternative sein:
https://www.bike24.de/p1289737.html
Kennt die jemand?


----------



## warumich (10. Februar 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Obwohl ich eigentlich absoluter ESI Fan bin hab ich mal eine Alternative getestet:
> https://r2-bike.com/SUPACAZ-Griffe-Siliconez-SL-Schwarz
> 
> Die können (soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann) alles ein wenig besser als die Esis:
> ...





feedyourhead schrieb:


> Obwohl ich eigentlich absoluter ESI Fan bin hab ich mal eine Alternative getestet:
> https://r2-bike.com/SUPACAZ-Griffe-Siliconez-SL-Schwarz
> 
> Die können (soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann) alles ein wenig besser als die Esis:
> ...


Sie dämpfen schlechter und nach einiger Zeit fangen sie das rutschen an..


----------



## feedyourhead (10. Februar 2020)

warumich schrieb:


> Sie dämpfen schlechter und nach einiger Zeit fangen sie das rutschen an..


Schade, naja mal schaun.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (10. Februar 2020)

warumich schrieb:


> Sie dämpfen schlechter und nach einiger Zeit fangen sie das rutschen an..


Dann ist es das gleiche Problem wie bei den Bontrager Griffen. Sehen aus wie Esi, nur eben in richtigem schwarz. Haben sich aber mit der Zeit verdreht und ließen sich relativ einfach von Hand abziehen. 






						Bontrager XR Silicone Grip Lenkergriffe - black
					

Bontrager ▶ Der MTB-Griff XR Silicone ist bereit für jeden Trail und besticht durch sein bewährtes Design, das ein konsistentes Griffgefühl mit einem renntauglichen Gewicht kombiniert. ▶ Ausführung: black




					www.bike24.de
				




Kann ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## S-H-A (10. Februar 2020)

Ich find ja, dass die Esi ziemlich gut taugen. Wüsste nicht was man da besser machen sollte. Hab seither keine Probleme mit meiner rechten Hand. Kürzlich mal die Extra Chunky probiert, waren mir allerdings deutlich zu dick. Die normalen sind für mich perfekt.


----------



## feedyourhead (10. Februar 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ich find ja, dass die Esi ziemlich gut taugen. Wüsste nicht was man da besser machen sollte. Hab seither keine Probleme mit meiner rechten Hand. Kürzlich mal die Extra Chunky probiert, waren mir allerdings deutlich zu dick. Die normalen sind für mich perfekt.


Klar, ich hab ja geschrieben dass ich absoluter ESI Fan bin.

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören aber doch:
-grau statt schwarz
-stinken monatelang (auch die Hände wenn man ohne Handschuhe fährt)
-Endkappen bleiben immer ungenutzt weil golden...

Kann man damit leben, aber falls es eine gleichwertige Alternative gäbe, welche hier besser ist und dann sogar noch günstiger, warum nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warumich (10. Februar 2020)

der esi geruch iust wirklich ein problem. aber sonst sind sie einfach besser als die supacaz
die goldenen schildchen auf den kappen kannst du einfach abhebeln, dann sind sie schwarz


----------



## S-H-A (10. Februar 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Klar, ich hab ja geschrieben dass ich absoluter ESI Fan bin.
> 
> Ein paar Kleinigkeiten stören aber doch:
> -grau statt schwarz
> ...


Der Geruch fällt mir  kaum auf weil ich immer 2 oder 3 Par order und die dann u.U. Monate in der Kiste "lüften" können. Davon ab fahr ich auch nur mit Handschuhen. Klar wäre es gut wenn es güntige Alternativen gäbe. Für mich war der Chunky der erste "nicht Schraubgriff" der taugt. Die vorher probierten waren zu offenporig, zu wenig haltbar, hielten nicht zuverlässig am Lenker oder dämpften nicht zufriedenstellend.


----------



## sharky (10. Februar 2020)

ich fahr eigentlich an allen bikes schwarze griffe. ist in puncto verschmutzung die beste variante, wie ich in einer jahrzehntelangen feldstudie nun abschließend und endgültig herausgefunden habe


----------



## feedyourhead (10. Februar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> ich fahr eigentlich an allen bikes schwarze griffe.


Das würd ich eben auch gern


----------



## S-H-A (10. Februar 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Das würd ich eben auch gern


Bei mir passt dieses grau der Esi besser zu meinen SC und Hope Lenkern. Von daher. Aber schwarz ist wirklich anders. Schon irreführend.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (10. Februar 2020)

warumich schrieb:


> der esi geruch iust wirklich ein problem. aber sonst sind sie einfach besser als die supacaz
> die goldenen schildchen auf den kappen kannst du einfach abhebeln, dann sind sie schwarz


zieh halt ein Stück alten Schlauch drüber (,falls du großen Hände hast)


----------



## feedyourhead (10. Februar 2020)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> zieh halt ein Stück alten Schlauch drüber (,falls du großen Hände hast)


Dass ich da nicht draufgekommen bin ?


----------



## GravityFan (10. Februar 2020)

Was Griffe angeht fahre ich an meinem Stadtrad ebenfalls ESI Chunky. Bin mit denen ganz zufrieden. Am Anfang haben die fies gestunken und man muss wirklich aufpassen, dass die nicht einreißen, aber vom Fahrgefühl sind die sehr bequem.

Auf meinem Enduro fahre ich jetzt allerdings Renthal Push-On Griffe (Kevlar). Die habe ich nur mit Draht an beiden Enden fixiert. Funktionieren super: Sind relativ dünn aber sehr weich und dämpfen super. Da ich mit Karpaltunnelsyndrom und starkem Armpump zu kämpfen habe war das nach vielen verschiedenen Griffen endlich eine Erleichterung. Persönlich haben mir die dünneren Griffe sehr geholfen (Odi Rogue waren auch schön weich aber durch die Dicke bei weitem nicht so gut hinsichtlich Armpump/Verkrampfen).


----------



## Enginejunk (10. Februar 2020)

Ich hatte ja am Alltafgsbike die ESI Extra Chunky. Leider In Farbe Grün und leider wurde mir das Biuke entwendet. ABER: Ich werde mir die in Zukunft nicht mehr kaufen. Ich finde sie auf dauer nicht wirklich komfortabel, dann lieber wieder die Ergon GA2 Fat, die kann man wirklich passend drehen (die Griffe sind nur eine Feinabstimmung), aber damit komm ich mit meinem Rechten Hangelenk am besten zurecht. Von besserer Dämpfung im Vergleich Ergon GA2 Fat > Esi Extra Chunky zurück auf Ergon GA2 Fat merke ich keinen Unterschgied, dafür aber in der Handfauflage selbst. Wenn man das einmal für SICH rausgefunden hat sind die Super. Viel besser als die ESI. MEINE Meinung. Nachteil bei beiden, ich fahre da lieber mit sehr dünnen Handschuhen. 
Das Griffgefühl, bei ESI etwas mehr, ist mir nicht angenehm. is aber wohl auch Jobbedingt.


----------



## ForestRider2020 (10. Februar 2020)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach neuen Griffen..ich fahre aktuell die ab Werk montierten Canyon G5 an meinem Canyon..uns finde die nicht so toll..

Bin am überlegen, ob ich mir die Ergon G1Evo kaufe. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit denen?

Grüße

ForestRider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (13. Februar 2020)

Wie siehts denn mit den Wolftooth aus?
https://www.wolftoothcomponents.com/collections/grips/products/karv-grips

Taugen die was?
Richrig schwarz sind die ja wies ausschaut?


----------



## fantastic (15. Februar 2020)

Nach ein paar Umwegen von diversen No Name Griffen, Lizard Skins, Ergon GE1 Factory, Ergon GA2 fat bin ich letztendlich bei den SQLab 70x hängen geblieben. Greifen sich auch ohne Handschuhe super und schmerzfrei. Einen großen Verschleiß kann ich nicht feststellen.


----------



## SMoTH (15. Februar 2020)

Ich fahre auch auf zwei Bikes die SQLab 70x. Bin super zufrieden und hab das Gefühl das die Hände nicht so schnell müde werden.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (20. Februar 2020)

Hab noch immer die Extra Chunkys von ESI und finde die noch immer toll. Das Grau stört mich weniger, die Hände werden nicht mehr so schnell taub.


----------



## Deleted 492973 (20. Februar 2020)

Ich hab die Chin-Esi mittlerweile überall montiert /für mich optimiert 
(Wem der Grip nicht gefällt, die kann man(n) schleifen /schmirgeln =))


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. Februar 2020)

Werde jetzt Mal die DMR Deathgrip ausprobieren. Mal sehen wie die sind.


----------



## senkaeugen (20. April 2020)

Hi,

kann mir jemand gute, dicke, rel.  weiche Griffe in schwarz (ohne Schriftzüge usw.) mit Lenkerklemmung empfehlen?


----------



## Xyz79 (20. April 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand gute, dicke, rel.  weiche Griffe in schwarz (ohne Schriftzüge usw.) mit Lenkerklemmung empfehlen?


Odi Roque


----------



## senkaeugen (20. April 2020)

Da bringst Du mich gerade auf was ? 
Hab sogar noch welche rumliegen (leider mit roter Klemmung) ??‍♂️ 
Kann man die Klemmringe separat kaufen? Evtl. passt ja was von einem Fremdhersteller ??‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (20. April 2020)

Kleines Griff-Update von mir: ich war mit ESI Chunky eigentlich immer zufrieden, allerdings haben die bei mir nie lange gehalten. Alle 6 Monate müssen neue drauf, weil die Teile Risse bekommen haben (vom Anlehnen, Umfallen, Bäume streifen...). Weil ich ja unbelehrbar bin, habe ich mal ein paar China-ESI ausprobiert, die jedoch nach der zweiten Fahrt wieder heruntergeschnitten wurden - die Teile sind einfach arschglatt, trotz Schmirgelpapierbehandlung. Dann die ZTTO Silikongriffe. Tolle Haptik, leider drehen sie sich auf dem Lenker (auf Alu ist es ganz schlimm, auf Carbon normal schlimm). Sind also auch runtergeflogen.
Wenn es Silikongriffe sein sollen, sind vielleicht die Acros noch einen Blick wert. Ansonsten bin ich gerade wieder bei 7,99 Waffle-Schraubgriffen


----------



## feedyourhead (20. April 2020)

Danimal schrieb:


> Wenn es Silikongriffe sein sollen, sind vielleicht die Acros noch einen Blick wert.


Oder Wolftooth


----------



## xlacherx (20. April 2020)

Danimal schrieb:


> Kleines Griff-Update von mir: ich war mit ESI Chunky eigentlich immer zufrieden, allerdings haben die bei mir nie lange gehalten. Alle 6 Monate müssen neue drauf, weil die Teile Risse bekommen haben (vom Anlehnen, Umfallen, Bäume streifen...). Weil ich ja unbelehrbar bin, habe ich mal ein paar China-ESI ausprobiert, die jedoch nach der zweiten Fahrt wieder heruntergeschnitten wurden - die Teile sind einfach arschglatt, trotz Schmirgelpapierbehandlung. Dann die ZTTO Silikongriffe. Tolle Haptik, leider drehen sie sich auf dem Lenker (auf Alu ist es ganz schlimm, auf Carbon normal schlimm). Sind also auch runtergeflogen.
> Wenn es Silikongriffe sein sollen, sind vielleicht die Acros noch einen Blick wert. Ansonsten bin ich gerade wieder bei 7,99 Waffle-Schraubgriffen


Schau dir mal die von Tune an. Hab ich grad drauf.


----------



## Xyz79 (20. April 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Da bringst Du mich gerade auf was ?
> Hab sogar noch welche rumliegen (leider mit roter Klemmung) ??‍♂️
> Kann man die Klemmringe separat kaufen? Evtl. passt ja was von einem Fremdhersteller ??‍♂️


Gibt es einzeln. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Xyz79 (20. April 2020)

ODI Klemmringe Lock Jaw Clamps für Lock-On Grip System blau, 14,50 €
					

ODI Klemmringe Lock Jaw Clamps für Lock-On Grip System Die Lock Jaw Clamps fixieren Odi Lock-On Griffe an Deinem Lenker Zur Installation auf beiden Seiten d




					r2-bike.com


----------



## feedyourhead (20. April 2020)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die von Tune an. Hab ich grad drauf.


Schaun die aufgrund der Logos im Griffbereich nicht nach kürzester Zeit mies aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senkaeugen (20. April 2020)

Ist jetzt die Frage, was besser aussieht/passt ? 
Goldene oder schwarze Klemmringe ??‍♂️ 










Tendiere zu schwarz, dann ist die Bremse mehr das Highlight ... befürchte auch dass der Farbton der goldenen Ringe nicht zum Hebel passt ??‍♂️


----------



## Xyz79 (20. April 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Ist jetzt die Frage, was besser aussieht/passt ?
> Goldene oder schwarze Klemmringe ??‍♂️
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1023129Anhang anzeigen 1023130Anhang anzeigen 1023131
> ...


Jup. Schwarz wäre auch meine Wahl. ?


----------



## feedyourhead (20. April 2020)

Bloß nicht noch nen Goldton...
Hast ja jetzt schon Trickstuffgold, Tunegold und Kashima.


----------



## senkaeugen (20. April 2020)

Ja, deswegen ??‍♂️ 
Die Tune kommt demnächst weg, leider hat die Trickstuff Sattelklemme nicht gepasst vom Durchmesser ?


----------



## xlacherx (20. April 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Schaun die aufgrund der Logos im Griffbereich nicht nach kürzester Zeit mies aus?


Nö find ich nicht. Das "Logo" verschwindet halt mit der Zeit. 
Sind jetzt bei mir über n halbes Jahr im Einsatz.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (20. April 2020)

DMR Deathgrip in der breiteren / dickeren Ausführung - ist preislich im Rahmen, hält gut & lässt sich optimal greifen. Würde keinen anderen Griff mehr fahren wollen! Zudem kommt, dass es eine Vielzahl an unterschiedlichen Farben gibt, für diejenigen die die Griffe passend zum Bike wollen und nicht auf Schwarz beschränkt sind …


----------



## RobG301 (21. April 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> DMR Deathgrip in der breiteren / dickeren Ausführung - ist preislich im Rahmen, hält gut & lässt sich optimal greifen. Würde keinen anderen Griff mehr fahren wollen! Zudem kommt, dass es eine Vielzahl an unterschiedlichen Farben gibt, für diejenigen die die Griffe passend zum Bike wollen und nicht auf Schwarz beschränkt sind …



Hier genauso die 31,3mm dicken Deathgrips mit Flange in Tango (Orange)!

Würde nach versuchen mit Ergon, ODI und Anderen nichts Anderes (außer vielleicht die Revgrips) mehr fahren wollen.

Schön, dass man jetzt auch die Klemmringe farblich verändern kann!


----------



## baconcookie (21. April 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Ist jetzt die Frage, was besser aussieht/passt ?
> Goldene oder schwarze Klemmringe ??‍♂️
> 
> 
> Tendiere zu schwarz, dann ist die Bremse mehr das Highlight ... befürchte auch dass der Farbton der goldenen Ringe nicht zum Hebel passt ??‍♂️


schau mal die Race Face Getta Grips, das Gold von denen könnte passen


----------



## senkaeugen (21. April 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> schau mal die Race Face Getta Grips, das Gold von denen könnte passen



Mir geht es in erster Linie um nen Tick dickere Griffe ... die Odis sind mit 33mm schon recht gut. 
Des weiteren will ich auch kein Gold mehr an den Griffen, genauso wenig wie Schriftzüge usw. 
Das ODI Logo an den Barplugs kann man gut mit dem Lackstift kaschieren ? 
Hab mich auch an dem Trickstuff-Gold satt gesehen und bereue schon dass ich keine schwarzen (oder Carbon) Griffe genommen habe ??‍♂️


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. April 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Werde jetzt Mal die DMR Deathgrip ausprobieren. Mal sehen wie die sind.


Ich zitiere mich Mal selbst:

Komme mit den dicken Deahtgrip Griffen in L mit Flansch super zurecht. Dämpfung passt, die dickere Fläche Richtung Lenker find ich top und die Unterseite mit dem "Waffelprofil" passt mir auch sehr gut. Kein verkrampfen mehr an den Händen.

Werde mir nur noch die kaufen. Falls die Mal durch sind evtl. die ohne Flansch. Die ohne waren halt teuerer, deshalb hab ich die mit geholt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senkaeugen (21. April 2020)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich Mal selbst:
> 
> Komme mit den dicken Deahtgrip Griffen mit Flansch super zurecht. Dämpfung passt, die dickere Fläche Richtung Lenker find ich top und die Unterseite mit dem "Waffelprofil" passt mir auch sehr gut. Kein verkrampfen mehr an den Händen.
> 
> Werde mir nur noch die kaufen. Falls die Mal durch sind evtl. die ohne Flansch. Die ohne waren halt teuerer, deshalb hab ich die mit geholt.



Stört Dich der Flansch nicht beim Betätigen des Shifters/SS-Remote?
Bei mir müsste der Hebel komplett außerhalb des Griffes positioniert werden und ich würde ständig am Flansch reiben ??‍♂️ ??‍♂️


----------



## dopero (21. April 2020)

Nachdem der Hersteller meines neuesten Bikes alle Rahmengrößen mit Ergon GD1 Slim ausliefert, musste dickerer Ersatz ohne Rand her.
Weil bei meinem Händler verfügbar, habe ich erst mal die Ergon GA2 FAT genommen. Der Durchmesser passte und der Rand war auch weg. Ich empfand sie aber nach kurzer Zeit als etwas zu hart.
Da mir der Lenker eigentlich auch zu wenig Backsweep hat (in 35 mm mit DI2 Kanal habe ich auch keinen anderen gefunden) probiere ich jetzt die SQLab 711. Durchmesser, Härte und Form finde ich sehr angenehm. Der mangelnde Backsweep scheint auch etwas ausgeglichen zu werden. Einziger kleiner Nachteil ist, dass es sich um eine Kombination aus LockOn und SlipOn handelt.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. April 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Stört Dich der Flansch nicht beim Betätigen des Shifters/SS-Remote?
> Bei mir müsste der Hebel komplett außerhalb des Griffes positioniert werden und ich würde ständig am Flansch reiben ??‍♂️ ??‍♂️


Nö, passt sehr gut. Mit Magura Shiftmix und den kurzen HC Hebeln. Hab große Hände.

Könnte glaub die Leitung der Remote noch minimal kürzen.


----------



## Deleted 531664 (21. April 2020)

esi chunky


----------



## Powermaniaxx (23. April 2020)

Hab noch immer die Esi Chunkys extra drauf, bisher super Dämpfung, jedoch ohne Handschuhe flutschig, aber stört mich nicht, fahre ja eher nur mit Handschuhe.


----------



## dopero (23. April 2020)

An meinen Klassikern ohne Federung fahre ich die auch. Auf dem Lenker mit DI2 Kanal ist aber die Form nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## baconcookie (25. April 2020)

Hab mir jetzt mal fettere Griffe geholt, die santa cruz Standard Grips haben glaub ich nur 29mm, die neuen Race Face Getta Grip haben 33mm, das fühlt sich bei meinen großen Händen erheblich besser an, hätte nicht gedacht, dass man es so stark merkt


----------



## senkaeugen (25. April 2020)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt mal fettere Griffe geholt, die santa cruz Standard Grips haben glaub ich nur 29mm, die neuen Race Face Getta Grip haben 33mm, das fühlt sich bei meinen großen Händen erheblich besser an, hätte nicht gedacht, dass man es so stark merkt



Laufen die leicht konisch zu?

Hab jetzt mal die Odi Rogue montiert und gestern ne Tour damit gedreht.

Super griffig, schön weich - aber nicht zu weich - sehr gute Dämpfung ? 
Mal sehen wie lange sie halten ? 

Einzig nervige die silbernen Schrauben bei den schwarzen Klemmen ??‍♂️ 
Musste die heute mit dem Lackstifft anmalen ? 

Übrigens die golden haben vom Farbton sehr gut zu dem Trickstuff-Gold gepasst, sah aber zu "infantil" aus ? (hab sie wieder zurückgeschickt)...


----------



## baconcookie (25. April 2020)

Ja die Grips sind leicht geformt, so wie ergon zb, haben sich aber besser angefühlt als die ergon ga2 fat, deshalb hab ich die race face genommen. Waren sogar mit 20€ sehr günstig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiT (25. April 2020)

Hab heute mal wieder gemerkt wie gut die ESI (extra chunky) dämpfen, hab ich am hightower. Am Decoy hab ich fabric semi ergo Silikon. Beide haben mit Handschuhen auch Grip ohne Ende, allerdings sind die fabric hart.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (26. April 2020)

War heute 4 Stunden unterwegs und hatte fast kaum Probleme mit einschlafenden den Händen. Die Chunkys sind bisher noch immer top. Hab mir mittlweile auch angewöhnt, weniger im Lockout zu fahren. Im Flachland brauch man die Federgabel halt nicht so oft


----------



## feedyourhead (2. Mai 2020)

Wollte jetzt mal die von Wolftooth testen. 
Die stinken noch schlimmer als die Esi. Nur kurz angefasst, und jetzt selbst nach dem Händewaschen bekomm ich den Geruch nicht mehr von den Fingern... 

Lass die jetzt mal ein paar Tage liegen, wenns nicht besser wird gehn sie zurück. Der Preis ist schließlich auch unverschämt hoch und Verarbeitung eher mäßig (die Abschrägung ist sehr wellig). 

Meine Supacaz riechen garnicht aber die sind mir eher zu dünn und die Dämpfung hält sich in Grenzen...


----------



## TestTest123 (3. Mai 2020)

Hi,

irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit den Syncros Comfort Lock-On?

Bin bisher die Ergon GS1 gefahren und suche fürs neue Bike neue Griffe (die Alten sind mit dem Alten hinfort). Dachte, ich probiere mal was mit etwas weniger Auflagefläche und in der engeren Wahl stehen die genannten Syncros sowie die Ergon GA3. 
Letztere sind hier ja bereits besprochen worden aber über die Syncros finde ich kein Wort?

Grüße
Marco


----------



## dom_i (27. Mai 2020)

Ich weiß nicht was ich noch an meinem Bike optimieren kann... daher müssen jetzt mal neue Griffe her. Die Ergon GA2 FAT klingen gut, sind extra für große Hände empfohlen --> will ich haben!
Was mich nur stört, für die Optik: Die weißen Ergon-Symbole.
Jemand Tipps bzw. selbstgemachte Erfahrungen wie man das ganze "schön neutralisiert"?  Schwarzer Edding klingt im ersten Moment nicht "schön".


----------



## stratt (28. Mai 2020)

Einfach andere Stopfen drauf. Oder das Rad ganz oft ins Gras legen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (28. Mai 2020)

stratt schrieb:


> Einfach andere Stopfen drauf.


Ich denke nicht, dass man die bei diesem Griff (einfach) tauschen kann.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Mai 2020)

warum nicht?










						Ergon GA2, GA2 Fat, GA3, GA20 und GA30 Lenkerendstopfen
					

Ergon GA2, GA2 Fat, GA3, GA20 und GA30 Lenkerendstopfen – bringen Farbe an Dein Rad Mit den GA2, GA2 Fat, GA3, GA20 und GA30 Lenkerendstopfen von Ergon kannst Du farbliche Akzente an Deinem Rad setzen. Sie dienen aber auch als Ersatz für alte Lenkere




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## feedyourhead (28. Mai 2020)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> warum nicht?


Weil es nicht so einfach sein wird passende zu finden.
Die von Ergon gibts ja anscheinend nur mit dem unerwünschten weissen Logo.

Wenn das ganze ein Optikproblem ist, sollte auch zumindest der Aussendurchmesser exakt passen.
Und keine Ahnung ob der Innenkern einen Anschlag hat und dann ein herkömmlicher Stopfen evtl. zu wenig weit in den Lenker geht.
Bei den Ergons wird der Stopfen mehr vom Griff getragen als vom Lenker, bei gewöhnlichen Stopfen fast nur vom Lenker. Das muss erstmal passen.

Aber vielleicht weiß hier auch jemand besser Bescheid.

Ansonsten hab ich etliche Stopfen und auch den GA zuhause, da könnte ich das heute Abend prüfen.


----------



## dom_i (28. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube auch, dass der Griff hier nicht die Möglichkeit bietet, die Endstopfen abzumontieren.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (28. Mai 2020)

doch hat er, hatte die mal selbe -->  siehe aber auch hier:









						Ergon GA2 Fat Lenkergriffe
					

Die Ga2 in extra-dickem Umfang: die GA2 Fat Lenkergriffe von Ergon Speziell für alle Fahrer mit großen Händen oder der Anforderung an viel Dämpfung. Die ergonomisch optimierte Form erfordert geringe Greifkräfte, die Texturen sind an die Greifzonen de




					www.bike-components.de
				




da sollten alle stinknormalen Stopfen passen

man könnte auch hier mal fragen:






						Ergon
					

Forum des Bikezubehör-Herstellers Ergon. Es wird direkt vom Ergon-Support-Team betreut.




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Jonnychen (28. Mai 2020)

senkaeugen schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal die Odi Rogue montiert und gestern ne Tour damit gedreht.
> 
> Super griffig, schön weich - aber nicht zu weich - sehr gute Dämpfung ?
> Mal sehen wie lange sie halten ?



Die sind super und bei mir seit 4 Jahren montiert und immer noch gut.
Beste Griffe für super Preise...


----------



## hansbaer999 (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo, ich habe bei mir das RockShox Twistloc System verbaut und bin auf der Suche nach alternativen Griffen. Hat hierzu jemand Erfahrung und kann ein paar Empfehlungen geben, mit dem Schwerpunkt XC und Marathon Bereich. Es gestaltet sich in der Hinsicht etwas schwierig, da die linke Seite gekürzt werden müsste.


----------



## hansbaer999 (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo, ich habe bei mir das RockShox Twistloc System verbaut und bin auf der Suche nach alternativen Griffen. Hat hierzu jemand Erfahrung und kann ein paar Empfehlungen geben, mit dem Schwerpunkt XC und Marathon Bereich. Es gestaltet sich in der Hinsicht etwas schwierig, da die linke Seite gekürzt werden müsste.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (16. Mai 2022)

Ich hab seit Jahren nun die Esi Extra Chunky drauf und bin noch immer begeistert. Klar, sie haben estwas Farbe verloren, aber wem stört das schon.


----------



## seven21 (16. Mai 2022)

hansbaer999 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe bei mir das RockShox Twistloc System verbaut und bin auf der Suche nach alternativen Griffen. Hat hierzu jemand Erfahrung und kann ein paar Empfehlungen geben, mit dem Schwerpunkt XC und Marathon Bereich. Es gestaltet sich in der Hinsicht etwas schwierig, da die linke Seite gekürzt werden müsste.


Hab immer die ESIs Racers Edge in Kombi mit dem Twistloc gefahren. Gut zu kürzen und in etwa identischer Durchmesser wie die Originalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (22. Juni 2022)

Ob die Sqlab 711 vom Komfort vergleichbar mit ESI sind? Habe beide an total unterschiedlichen Rädern und ob die ESI wirklich so gut dämpfen und nicht nur federn?


----------



## Kadauz (22. Juni 2022)

Fahre seit einiger Zeit die ESI Chunky. Die sind ordentlich und halten auch einigernmaßen.

Problem ist nur, dass ich im Sommer ohne Handschuhe Uphill fahre und die sich doch relativ schnell auflösen dadurch und rissig/spröde werdne.

Ich hab jetzt mal die ODI Longneck Soft (ohne Flnasch) drauf. Mal schauen wie die sich machen. Die gehen auf jeden Fall ohne Handschuhe besser.

​


----------



## Enginejunk (30. Juni 2022)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Fahre seit einiger Zeit die ESI Chunky. Die sind ordentlich und halten auch einigernmaßen.
> 
> Problem ist nur, dass ich im Sommer ohne Handschuhe Uphill fahre und die sich doch relativ schnell auflösen dadurch und rissig/spröde werdne.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte am Arbeitsbike mal ne weile die ESI Extra Chunky, bei mir dasselbe. So an sich wirklich gute Griffe, aber im Sommer ohne Handschuhe mit ordentlich Schweiss ist die Haltbarkeit (und der Grip!) sehr begrenzt.


----------



## fone (30. Juni 2022)

Fürs Arbeitsbike sind die ESI Chunky echt ok. Schön weich und warm.
Hatte aber keine Notwendigkeit gesehen, das Reserve-Paar an ein Mountainbike zu montieren.


----------



## scth (27. August 2022)

Ich bin lange die ESI Chunky gefahren. Tolle Griffe, aber mir gingen sie zu schnell kaputt. Und die Montage war für mich trotz Bremsenreiniger eine Qual.

Ich fahre jetzt die Raceface Getta Grip 33mm und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Dämpfung und Griffigkeit ist in etwa mit den ESI vergleichbar.


----------



## -I99I- (28. August 2022)

Hab die lizzard skins mcaskill drauf, will erstmal keine anderen


----------

